# Larvae in tank



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Last night I found a larval stage Dragonfly or Damselfly in my tank!









He was just coming out of the water to molt, I think. So tonight, if hes still
there i'll take a picture and post it. My tank is becoming something else!!


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

damselfly larvae are one of the most frightening things i have ever seen. they look like little scorpions that swim with bizarre motion...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what fish do you have with it - and why didn't they eat it?

eeeewwwwwww creepy bugs in fishtank!!!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> what fish do you have with it - and why didn't they eat it?
> 
> eeeewwwwwww creepy bugs in fishtank!!!!!


 W/ my reds.

Itll be cool when it spreads it's wings.


----------

